# Generic usb disk.



## ludochicca (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi, I would want know because my freebsd server detect my generic usb disk but I can't copy any files "permission denied".
Usb disk is formatted with NTFS partition.
Can You help me?
Thank You very much.
Excuse my poor English.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2009)

With the default (base OS) NTFS driver you can only read. It doesn't support write.

The sysutils/fusefs-ntfs driver should be able to write to it though.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 22, 2009)

A little more information about what you're doing and how you're doing it would be useful.

I didn't really get it from what you wrote. Are you trying to copy files _to_ the drive, or _from_ it?

Was it mounted successfully?

How are you mounting it?

What user are you logged in as when you're trying that? What group is this user part of?

Do you own the mount point?

Someone can correct me on this, but I think NTFS is only supported for reading, and writing may cause problems. If you're writing files to the drive, try the fusefs-ntfs driver instead.


----------



## ludochicca (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank You all for your informations.
Well, I am trying to copy from internal HD to external usb disk.


----------

